# Need a Scottish members help please



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I would like a Scottish members help.


I want to buy something from ebay and rang up the chap, the item is still available he said AND then put the phone down.


He is refusing to answer any calls on his mobile or landline, we can only presume it is because he heard my english accent.


Normally we would not bother again with someone like this but the item is an architectural antique and the only one for sale, we are building an extension and it would slot in perfectly.


Would a Scottish member please purchase this on my behalf and then I could collect it from them, I would pay the asking price and any fuel money/expenses incurred.


The area is Fife.


Here's hopingly.


Paul.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What an arsehole.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Are you any good at Scottish accents Kev?


We have been practising ours.


I would really help someone purchasing this for us and then we can collect from them and pay any expenses too.


Paul.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Maybe as it is an architectural antique Paul

He prefers it remains in Scotland 

Then again maybe it's a bent sale of a Scottish artifect 

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

??????


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I guess it would depend on how antique it is 

I watch too much antiques roadshow !!!

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We're not helping Paul very much here, surely we have at least one Scot who can make a phone call, I dare say an escaped one would suffice.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> We're not helping Paul very much here, surely we have at least one Scot who can make a phone call, I dare say an escaped one would suffice.


Maybe none of the Scottsh Members want the antiquity to leave Scotland:wink2::laugh:


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Never understood why a scone of stone would be of interest to anyone.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Thanks to all, after lots of head pondering, we have decided to go another route now, too much to do with the build to spend a lot of time on.


Paul.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Quite right Paul 

You need a local antique 

How about Barry ?

Is it a fairly big hole ?

Sandra


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Paul
We are currently in France otherwise would try and help.
I don't think an English accent has anything to do with it by the way.
Can you not buy over the web?


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Paul, it's maybe best not to try to deal with nutters! No matter what their nationality or accent!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Surely just a nutter Paul. I cannot believe anyone would flog something on Ebay which is UK wide and international in some cases if they didnt want to sell to anyone from England.

WTF was it anyway? Your not trying to buy the Forth Bridge or something?


----------



## deckboy (Sep 14, 2011)

coppo said:


> we can only presume it is because he heard my english accent.


Why do you presume that?


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Why not do it through messenging Paul?

Dick


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Maybe it was a marble from Elgin.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Have to say we were agreeably surprised the other way Paul.

We toured Scotland a week or two before the referendum (_our first visit, I'm ashamed to admit_!) and were almost expecting some hostility. Just the reverse - the locals couldn't have been more pleasant and welcoming.

We were asked our opinion a couple of times, and I said that although we had no axe to grind it did seem a pity to divide the nation, specially since we love Haggis and it might be more expensive if they joined the Euro after independence! :wink2: :grin2:

Planning to go back as we enjoyed it so much, and the chicken breasts stuffed with haggis at the Rosemarkie Golf Club were worth another trip on their own. No alcohol though - you had to be a member. (_Bloody foreigners and their daft rules_!! :grin2

I doubt it it was the accent. Just a nutter as others have said.

Dave :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Have to say we were agreeably surprised the other way Paul.
> 
> We toured Scotland a week or two before the referendum (_our first visit, I'm ashamed to admit_!) and were almost expecting some hostility. Just the reverse - the locals couldn't have been more pleasant and welcoming.
> 
> ...


We were up there when the vote was one, only thing I experienced in any way negative was all the bloody graffiti on big boulders and walls.

@Paul, if it's on Ebay and you're happy to pay full whack I don't see the need to contact the A Hole at all, and if a native Scot needs to buy it just send them the money via Paypal first, I absolutely do not see a problem if a little care is taken, perhaps and extra bit of postage is all that's needed.

Go for it Paul.


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

If you still need want a hand with this, give me a shout


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

BillCreer said:


> Never understood why a scone of stone would be of interest to anyone.


A stone of scones might be of interest to a cafe that does cream teas.:wink2:


----------



## Sevenup (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm in Bagneres de Luchon on a Barryd wild goose chase otherwise I would have helped. Can you tell him his travelogue is fine except for the flipping weather.if you can find another solution it might be best. I tend not to want to give difficult people my money.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sevenup said:


> I'm in Bagneres de Luchon on a Barryd wild goose chase otherwise I would have helped. Can you tell him his travelogue is fine except for the flipping weather.if you can find another solution it might be best. I tend not to want to give difficult people my money.




Fear not, looks like the weather might be improving your way shortly.


----------



## gramor (Oct 24, 2010)

Zebedee said:


> Planning to go back as we enjoyed it so much, and the chicken breasts stuffed with haggis at the Rosemarkie Golf Club were worth another trip on their own. No alcohol though - you had to be a member.


If you stay at Rosemarkie Caravan and Camping site, you get associate membership of the Golf Club for a £1.


----------



## Sevenup (Jun 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Fear not, looks like the weather might be improving your way shortly.


Cheers Barry. We trekked from 28c on the coast to this 'scottish' weather! (Sorry for going off topic)


----------

